#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Одной из старейших буддийских общин России угрожает выселение на улицу

## Galina

22 апреля 2004, 13:11

Московская буддийская дзогчен-община "Ринчен-линг" (МДО), одна из старейших буддийских общин России, получила 19 апреля копию иска и уведомление о том, что территориальное агентство Северного административного округа Москвы обратилось в арбитражный суд с требованием о принудительном выселении буддистов из занимаемого ими помещения, сообщает корреспондент Портала-Credo.ru. 
В 1997 году МДО получила от московских властей небольшое помещение вблизи станции метро "Курская" в льготную аренду на 15 лет. Помещение находилось в полуразрушенном состоянии, община своими силами восстановила и отремонтировала его. В сентябре 2003 года городские власти сообщили МДО о том, что принято постановление правительства Москвы, по которому здание, в котором находится помещение МДО, подлежит сносу. Как известно, в это время десятки расположенных в престижных местах зданий столицы стали объектами переселения. 

Московской дзогчен-общине "Ринчен-линг" было предписано в течение трех месяцев, то есть фактически до конца 2003 года, освободить занимаемое помещение. При этом власти не предложили верующим никакого другого помещения, фактически подвергнув общину и издательство "Шанг-Шунг, Москва", которое издает большинство книг по учению и практикам дзогчен на русском языке, угрозе ликвидации. 

Московская община - самая многочисленная из российских религиозных организаций, объединяющих учеников Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. В помещении у "Курской" верующие проводят молитвы, коллективные практики, занятия по янтра-йоге и танцу "ваджра" для всех желающих. Средств на приобретение такого большого помещения за свой счет буддисты "Ринчен-линг" просто не имеют. Хотя в договоре о предоставлении нынешнего помещения московский комитет по имуществу и обязывался "урегулировать" возможные проблемы с помещением, пока верующим грозит принудительное выселение на улицу.

[url]http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=news&id=20973&cf=[/url
____________________
Это действительно так ???

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>пока верующим грозит принудительное выселение на улицу.

А нельзя ли договориться с властями о законном выселении на улицу? 
Поставить в каком нибудь сквере гомпу, пока власти подыскивают варианты, и практиковать на свежем воздухе, под носом у любопытных прохожих?

----------

